
Where to find a good mentor? - myamifares
Hello .hackernews community;i am a long time lurker,procastinator.i always wanted to code.but,always found a way to do something else.
Anyway,I made my mind to learn webdevelopement.i am currently learning on the freecodecamp.com plateform + eloquent javascript+ some courses by David j.malan from cs50.I am enjoying it ,i cant believe myself that i spend the whole day learning to code.
So,To clarify i am a total beguinner to code,
i sometimes observe myself with theses learning wholes.or where to go next.
i am looking for some kind of guidance.
where  to find good mentors online? 
how do you track you progress while learning?
======
soneca
Interesting, I also am learning to code through freeCodeCamp and EloquentJS;
and I was considering and looking for mentors just now (there is this paid
solution if you want:
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)). Ultimately I
decided it is not the time, meanwhile, I am cultivating more organic relations
with experienced developers that I know (even if not exactly close friends).
Asking for small tips and suggestions.

I track progression through the projects I develop.

There are all the projects from FCC. But then I moved on to create:

* [http://www.gittutorial.online/](http://www.gittutorial.online/)

* [http://www.opusnota.com/](http://www.opusnota.com/)

* [http://www.opusnota.com/hnbc](http://www.opusnota.com/hnbc)

* [https://personaldev.gomix.me/](https://personaldev.gomix.me/)

Now I am working on a Facebook Messenger Bot.

My suggestion is to create these projects to track progression. And keep
meeting people (on and offline) that might one day possible act as a mentor.

~~~
myamifares
that's very good progress,please continue.

------
philippz
Without you having the willingness to succeed in coding it will be really hard
to get to a point of productivity.

You could start by learning basics through online courses and tutorials. But
this path lacks of passion. Why don't you think of a small project you could
use by yourself. Just start coding your own website with a small CMS. And
then, your best friend is Google. Whenever you don't know how to start, how to
get further or how to solve a problem. Use specific forums or Google it.
Stackoverflow is a very good address.

The most important part is to start and to get going. You can do this by
setting a high goal and break it down into small subgoals and milestones. Then
just try to stick with it... at least until you have an idea you're more
excited about - just switch and you will learn something new. But be careful -
getting things done/finished is an important habit. So perhaps you should just
start by writing really small scripts and project. Just try to accomplish
something and the rest will come.

~~~
myamifares
You have a very good point here.Believe or not,the one thing that totally
changed me mentally was playing Chess.It was a total enlightement. # I learnt
that we make tons of Mistakes. why do we make mistakes? >most of the time our
minds run on auto-mode. >we play with emotions;emotions block our minds To
really improve you start by accepting failure, reflecting on your own mistakes
which is very painful .you have got to tame your ego! and this is very
important at least to me :you have to forgive yourself,and give yourself time.

# having a worst plan ;is better than no plan.always aim at something,and be
flexible with you plan.

# never resign,swallow you ego and make it hard to your opponent to win.if he
is better than you,try to learn his finishing technique.

# if you're wining pay extra attention,get it done with.

#Enjoy it;or learn to :)

------
sigmundritz
For the mentors, you should join an Open Source project where people will die
to have you contribute, and if you have questions and problems, you should
ask. They're more than likely to help you, free of charge. But you must
contribute and show the willingness to work hard.

~~~
myamifares
That sounds like a great idea.but;where to start.if you have any idea where a
beguinner could be useful right away.please let me know.

------
jtfairbank
Shoot me a message. Email is in my profile.

